# Portsnap kernel panic



## jus71n742 (May 25, 2010)

Did a fresh minimal install of FreeBSD 8  also the 3rd time I have installed because of this error.  the install works well and I have no issues.  I su to root and run 
[cmd=]portsnap fetch[/cmd]
and it runs through no problems
then (on every install) I run 
[cmd=]portsnap extract [/cmd]
and it will run a while and then kernel panic reboot in 15 seconds.  and then it just hangs there.  
what could  cause this error?


----------



## zeiz (May 25, 2010)

What's your hardware?
Did you try *csup*?


----------



## jus71n742 (May 25, 2010)

This system will eventually be a fileserver running lustre (Hopefully)
Intel D915PGN board
Intel P4 3.0 GHz
1GB RAM
160 GB HDD Baracudda Seagate
what else do you need to know?

No I havn't tried csup
yet


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

Check your hardware. There's no reason why a portsnap would induce a panic.

Please supply as much information about the panic as possible. It'll help in narrowing the options.


----------



## zeiz (May 25, 2010)

One of my machines is 8 y.o. It's Asus P4S333c P4 2.4GHz 2.5GB ram 2xHDDs WD40GB and ST500GB both PATA of course.
I used to have panics during massive data transfer while trying 8-CURRENT more than a year ago.
I blamed unstable development branch and was waiting for updates. At that time I upgraded ram from 768MB to 2.5GB 
with replacing of ram modules. I also replaced power supply with newer one from totally upgraded another machine. 
During next updates there was no panic. This machine is perfectly running now 9-CURRENT.

Since you have 8.0-RELEASE your panics are very likely not software related and it could be assumed that it's your hardware fault.
I would make memory test, check bios settings, disable floppy, unused controllers and ports.
I would actually totally take computer apart including all the cables, clean everything with static electricity precaution, 
check visually all the parts for defects (including mobo, dimms and HDD cables) and reassemble everything back.


----------



## jus71n742 (May 25, 2010)

Its all fairly new hardware as well.  except the CD Drive and Floppy.  the motherboard is brand new, and the processor is pretty new.  It also has produced Error 1 
on many installs of various software packages.
Thanks for the help so far
here is the output:

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid=0; apic id=00
fault virtual address = 0x20000008
fault code = supervisor write, page not present
instruction pointer = 0x20 :0xc0ba7e12
stack pointer = 0x28 :0xe7d29bc8
frame pointer = 0x28 :0xe7d29b14
code segment = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
             = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags = interupt enabled, resume, IOPL =0
current processes = 36124 (rm)
trap number =12
panic:page fault
cpuid=0
Uptime: 8m 25s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

That panic usually indicates memory problems.


----------



## jus71n742 (May 27, 2010)

It was it flunked Memtest horridly.  I will be getting some RAM soon.


----------



## jus71n742 (May 27, 2010)

Well, things are running again, I took the RAM out, and moved both sticks over a slot.  Then Tested RAM, and it went OK, then ran Portsnap and extracted and updated successfully. But now I still get Error 1 for the installing of things like Samba.  Its still probably RAM?


----------

